# American Student (post-graduate) looking to move to Portugal....advice needed!



## ejkale (Dec 27, 2020)

Hello all! I was hoping to find some insider help and recommendations.
I am about to graduate with my undergrad degree in the spring of 2021. I am American, but hoping to spend 6 months to a year living and working in Europe. I studied abroad in Spain and loved Portugal when I visited. I have some experience teaching and many years working with children, so I am looking into teaching English to young children as work.
Now, I am wondering if anyone has advice or websites that can help me get started. I know there are many companies I can pay to help find a job and living, so please leave any recommendations down below. Some posing questions: can I teach in Portugal and not know Portuguese? Should I look into other European countries? Would Lisbon be a plausible place to try and find a job? How much would the rent be? Please- any information is helpful!

Thank you-


----------



## portuguesedude (Dec 29, 2020)

If you consider to work in Portugal, you need to follow the legal procedures.


----------



## ElRey2020 (Oct 31, 2019)

ejkale said:


> Hello all! I was hoping to find some insider help and recommendations.
> I am about to graduate with my undergrad degree in the spring of 2021. I am American, but hoping to spend 6 months to a year living and working in Europe. I studied abroad in Spain and loved Portugal when I visited. I have some experience teaching and many years working with children, so I am looking into teaching English to young children as work.
> Now, I am wondering if anyone has advice or websites that can help me get started. I know there are many companies I can pay to help find a job and living, so please leave any recommendations down below. Some posing questions: can I teach in Portugal and not know Portuguese? Should I look into other European countries? Would Lisbon be a plausible place to try and find a job? How much would the rent be? Please- any information is helpful!
> 
> Thank you-


Dave's ESL Cafe is a good source of information Home Page - ESL


----------

